
Ask HN: For repeat applicants to YC, how should you measure the progress? - ankit219
There is a question in the application which talks about the progress you have made. What do you guys think is the best way to approach this?
Where I am confused is that the two major things almost all of us have worked on is 1&#x2F; Users and 2&#x2F; Product. When they are talking about progess, is it the work done&#x2F;efforts put in, or the numbers&#x2F;achievements? Or something else?<p>Any thoughts on how to best answer this would be really useful for all the applicants here.
======
tzm
Measuring progress should display an ability to quantify and communicate
value. So, it's up to you to decide which metrics are best for your company /
product / project.

------
mchakravarti7
The amount of work/effort put in will have translated to something that's more
easily quantifiable/measurable like growth (what kind differs from company to
company), improvement in product or even the team. Agree with tzm -- you
probably know best about what metrics you'd want to share in that response

